# Disney's promo to end 2/18



## tomandrobin (Feb 16, 2008)

Just a heads up for anyone looking to purchase Disney. The current promotion ends Monday 2/18. Also, on March 5 Disney will increasing thier price per point. 

Current SSR/VAK Incentives:

This has been in effect since October.
New customers who are referred by an existing DVC member, at time of purchase, will receive a one-time grant of 160 Developer's Points with an initial purchase of 225 points or more at the discount rate. 

The Developer's Points are virtually identical to standard DVC points with just a few minor differences. Reservations can only be made 7 months from the check-out date using Developer's Points. The points must be used within 12 months of their issuance and they cannot be banked. 

The end date of the current promotion is February 18th.

To summarize: 

New Member WITHOUT Referral 

160 pt minimum purchase
$96 per point net ($104 - $8 incentive) at Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas
$94 per point net ($104 - $10 incentive) at Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa 

New Member WITH Referral 

225 pt minimum purchase (to obtain Developer's Points)
$96 per point net ($104 - $8 incentive) at Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas
$94 per point net ($104 - $10 incentive) at Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa
One-time bonus of 160 Developer's Points 

You do not need to have a member referral currently on-file in order to qualify for this offer but it always is suggested to have one on file for future purchases to guarantee incentive prices. 

The name of a referring member must simply be provided at the time of purchase for this incentive and your guide WON'T tell you about this promotion...YOU MUST tell him/her you want it. 

Hope this helps..

PM me or e-mail tomrobin66@yahoo.com if I can help with any other questions..


----------



## Transit (Feb 16, 2008)

If they dished out some express passes for the rides with a DVC purchase.I would consider DVC .


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 16, 2008)

Transit said:


> If they dished out some express passes for the rides with a DVC purchase.I would consider DVC .



Like back in 1992


----------



## Transit (Feb 16, 2008)

Why did they do away with this and did owners who bought back then keep that privelage?


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 17, 2008)

The original owners lost the free tickets around 1997 or 98, I'm not sure. The free tickets was not a guaranteed perk, but like all good things come to an end. 

Disney now offers $100 off for annual passes to DVC owners. This is still a good deal, but not as good as the "free" passes.


----------



## JeffW (Feb 17, 2008)

My guess (as to why they offered them) - probably to make DVC (a relative newcomer back then) stand out, and to provide that extra perk for people unsure about buying.  Once they saw they didn't need that to make a sale, they pulled it.

Jeff


----------

